# When do feral babies learn to fly?



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello! I have 2 beautiful baby white pigeons outside my window who were born around the 15th of March at the start of our lock-down here in Seville Spain. The mother is no longer around (might be nesting again elsewhere) but the father is here many times throughout the day to feed them. He is trying very hard to help them learn to fly, as he goes to the edge of the planter and is always very patiently coaxing them out. I put out some water today for the first time (I try not to interfere) and all 3 of them played in it and seemed to have a great time. I love these little guys! My question is, around when do they fly? I live on the 15th floor of a building and am worried if they don't do well on their first try it could be disastrous as we are so high up. Are they always successful on their first attempt? They have been curious as to my window and what's inside, but they don't seem to want to fly at all. Once they do, will they return ever? Thank you so much for any info you can provide!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will soon start to fly. You must have seen them flapping their wings for excercise. Flying downward will be easy for them, flying upward to return might be a problem.

You are fortunate to have such beautiful babies so close to you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

When the babies are about 2 weeks old, the parents mate again and will start a new nest somewhere else. So yes, the mom must be incubating eggs.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

*Babies leaving nest*

Thank you again Marina, I think you responded to my last message! Yes, I have seen them flapping a lot, but they won't go near the edge. There is a park across the street, hopefully they can make their way there. The mother did come back once, but I had a feeling she was nesting elsewhere. I am amazed how involved the father is, I have a whole new admiration for these beautiful creatures. Here are a few more pictures, this is with their mother, she has dark patches on her wings. Isn't she beautiful? They probably won't be back I imagine. Do you suggest I feed them anything now or just continue as I have been with letting them do their thing?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They really are gorgeous! Only put down water for them. One always gets tempted to put out food, but this will only attract more pigeons and might cause problems later on. Not everyone likes pigeons, the neighbours might start complaining. Other pigeons will also attack the babies.

You can leave the nest as it is, maybe just clean up around it. I'm sure the parents will use it again.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, really beautiful and lovely babies 😍 ! Even mum is wonderful!

Last summer my pigeons Caterina and Ben had a baby, I remember that dad Ben spoiled his daughter a lot 😅. 

I know that my own experience is really different from yours but if you are curious to read it and see the stages of growth of the baby here is the thread:


Baby pigeon https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=117724


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

*Flying and eating on their own?*

Thank you Marina and Colombina! I am still putting just water down. Sometimes they sit in the bowl and they will nap next to it. The are flying around the edges of the window sills getting really curious, and are sleeping in different spots as well. They still haven't flown away from my windows yet. They are getting more and more aggressive with food from the father. They must be starving! The dad is trying to get them to fly but seems less and less patient and can't have enough milk to satiate them I would imagine for much longer, as they are getting so big. How will they learn to eat on their own? Does the father go with them once they fly and show them how to find food?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will follow their dad around once they start flying. He will show them where to find food. He is busy weaning them now, he will start feeding them less and encourage them to start eating by themselves. This is quite normal.


----------



## dmsevilla (Mar 20, 2020)

I see, that's good to know! I think the mother has also given birth wherever she is and perhaps that's why he is here less as well. They spend all day just waiting for dad to return. They lay in the sun, walk around their little garden, and then look out into the distance. I think they recognize the huge park across the big street in front of us. (At least I hope they do.) There is a hawk that flys around here every other day or so and he perches on the building in front of us. Of course I am hoping they recognize him and stay clear when they finally venture out. There are literally thousands of pigeons and I never see him going after one, so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------

